# If you find Donald Trump offensive



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just joined this important global letter regarding Donald Trump's brand of hate. When enough people sign, it'll run as a full page ad in major newspapers around the world:

Join me here and spread the word: https://secure.avaaz.org/en/deartrump/?tBYQtkb

My cousin put me on to this - it's nice to have some way of showing we don't actually agree with his scaremongering.

If you agree, pass the information on. As well as signing!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Totally agree. Its embarrassing for sane Americans that he has got as far as he has. You couldnt make it up.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fascinating watching the roll of signatories scroll up the screen in real time.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I signed it but couldn't get back in quick enough to see my name scrolling as there are apparently so many people signing it!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Signed but think he gets off on the controversy.

Terry

Like your smiley Graham

http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Flags/european-flag-36.gif


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I think he is outrageous 

But

Like many

There is a seed of truth in what he says

I wish there wasn't 

But this is a world we live in

I wouldn't want him to succeed 

But I'd want people to consider his words

Sift between

Some are words of wisdom

Unfortunately 

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't think of any evil person who was always completely wrong.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh ernie 

You need to get out more 

Troll the world 

He is a pussy cat

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Should I get a life too? 

He's a complete and utter arse.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No my lovely 

You have got a life

And I agree he is outragist 

But I worry

Are some of the things he is saying true?

The world is spinning too fast for me

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

All this Trump stuff is smoke and mirrors, designed to keep you watching him. While on the side there are moves afoot to slip the correct nominee in for the presidential manipulation.Pretending that they took notice of the public horror and proposed this person who is the opposite to trump.We may well not even heard of him yet.

cabby


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Having just had a few days in Texas, I cannot believe the support for this man. The biggest eye opener was on the escalator in a shopping mall. A Muslim lady was heading up as we were heading down. The people standing behind me made comment in a very loud voice stating Trump will sort them out. Turning in disgust, the irony was the people behind were 3 young black guys! I really did not have the heart to tell them the real truth, somewhere down the line Mr Trump will have them in his sights as well, along with every other minority.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> All this Trump stuff is smoke and mirrors, designed to keep you watching him. While on the side there are moves afoot to slip the correct nominee in for the presidential manipulation.Pretending that they took notice of the public horror and proposed this person who is the opposite to trump.We may well not even heard of him yet.
> 
> cabby


That would be a nice thought but it's too late to add another nominee and only Cruz is close enough to have any hope of catching up http://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/elections-results-primaries-2016/#/

Cruz is another nutter, we just aren't hearing about him because Trump makes such good copy.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> That would be a nice thought but it's too late to add another nominee and only Cruz is close enough to have any hope of catching up http://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/elections-results-primaries-2016/#/
> 
> Cruz is another nutter, we just aren't hearing about him because Trump makes such good copy.


Cabby is partly right in what he says. If Trump fails to win a majority of delegates in the Primaries then the Republican Party convention in July would be a "contested convention". This hasn't happened for 60 years but it is possible for an, as yet, unknown candidate to enter the process at that stage. At a contested convention a series of ballots are held until an outright winner is found. Only in the first round are States supposed to vote the way they did in the Primaries, after that they can change who they want to vote for. Trump has allegedly said that there would be riots if he did not win the nomination!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont want to sound like a pessimist but imagine a world where a bigoted racist rapist (according to his ex wife) takes control of the most powerful (and well tooled up) nation in the world, Europe falls apart and Putin and / or Saudi invades Syria all at the same time. Perfect storm?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was unaware of that possibility. Let's hope that's what happens then.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I was unaware of that possibility. Let's hope that's what happens then.


I hope you were responding to Caulkeads post and not Barrys!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for embellishing my post with some factual information caulkhead, you are spoiling them and I will now not be able to shout I TOLD YOU SO.:wink2::wink2:
I do wonder who is on the touchline or even back in the dressing room awaiting a sign.
So forget about Trump, he will never be President.

cabby

Is the time right for a Female president. We have a Queen and also have had everyones favourite female Prime minister.:surprise:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> ...and also have had everyones favourite female Prime minister.:surprise:


Shame there isn't an "Unlike" button"...

:wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> ..... also have had everyones favourite female Prime minister.:surprise:


I do recall having* a* female PM so I suppose she must have been MY favourite female PM (and, by extension, everyone else's favourite).:laugh:

However, remove the word "female" and I can no longer agree with you. :wink2:

Are you suggesting DT has a sex change? - Gordon


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

No.

Dave


----------

